# Ball Sperm Jar Discontinued Ghost Embossing?



## CanYaDigIt (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a question about a jar owned by my girlfriends mother.  She dug it 30-40 years ago in Folsom, CA.  Nice bubbles and crude embossing.  I read it's called the discontinued version but I really have no clue about it.  The color is light aqua.  She's looking to sell it and has no idea of the value.  Can anyone help?


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Mar 17, 2009)

back


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Mar 17, 2009)

faded embossing.  It's somewhat blobbed up in spots too.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Mar 17, 2009)

base


----------



## ajohn (Mar 17, 2009)

Cydi,
 That would be RB# 193-1,value: $8-$10.   
 Hope that helps.


----------



## RED Matthews (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi canyoudigit;  The pictures of this bottle are interesting.  Those large bubbles are a mystery as to why they formed.  I was not sure what your referred to as ghosting. I like the offset * on the bottom.  I think I am seeing the ring of the baffle valve behind the 8.  
 I would be interested in purchasing it and I guess I could justify $15 and $5 to cover mailing it - you are serious about selling it.  RED Matthews


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Mar 18, 2009)

The pics are interesting aren't they.  I haven't even seen this thing in person yet.  I guess the pictures don't do it justice from what I keep getting told.  I ment the embossing is very weak in places when I said it was ghosting.  I really can't say how weak because I haven't held the thing.  The pics just make it seem that way.  You know, I think my girlfriend's mom had higher expectations for it.  It seem's fairly unusuall, she dug it herself, and she's had it for many years, [8|]so I'm sure it's worth more then $15 to her.  Would be to me.  I'll let her know though, see what she says.


----------

